# Apple Carplay and Wi-Fi



## hillsideguy (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello everyone,

An Iphone user here.

First three months I enjoyed Apple carplay's navigation app with the stock Apple map. 
Now that my 3 months complimentary free wifi period ended and don't have a data plan on my phone, I can't use the GPS services anymore.

If I had an Android phone I would use the Android auto with Google map's offline maps option without an active Wi-Fi service. That would have been great. 
But as you know with Apple carplay, we are stuck with Apple map. 

My question is; Does Apple maps also have an "offline maps" option like google maps ?

Thank you,
H.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

To the best of my knowledge CarPlay only works with Apple maps.


----------



## hillsideguy (Feb 25, 2017)

That's what I thought , and there is no "offline maps" option... As far as I know ..
Another reason to switch back to Android. 
Oh well


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I do have to say, the $20 for Onstar 4G LTE Unlimited Data is helpful especially if your cell phone have no signal but your vehicle is able to pick up on a cell signal


----------

